# Lets show the REW a little love.



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 29, 2012)

Everyone has a type of bunny that they just don't care for that much or would not wanna own for various reasons. I am one of the few that love them ALL big and small fat and thin lop or up right fluffy or short coat there all lovely to me and both of my girls are rescues.

But when I read posts about certain bunny distaste it always seems to come back to the REW (Ruby eyed white)...People both online and in person at the shelter tell me there creepy,ugly,scary and ewww
Well my little Muppet is a REW and raise your hand if your a fan of fluffy Miss.Muppet???
So here is a little REW education first there prone to vision issues and can be totally blind due to poor breeding practices. REW bunny's are usually always the product of commercial and backyard breeding . These are the breeding practices that fill the shelters with unwanted buns. 
When a REW is abandoned in a shelter they can take months or years to be adopted if it is a no kill because people think there unattractive and children find them scary.
In a kill shelter a REW is more likely to be put to sleep then the other bunnies.

So next time your looking at a REW keep in mind that they did not asked to be born that way and were bred on purpose to look like that by some uncaring person who just wanted to make a quick buck. If your looking to adopt and you spot a REW try to take just two extra minutes to get to know the bun behind those eyes. You never know who you might end up taking home....

I love you Muppet!!!!!


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Nov 29, 2012)

They're not eww, they're just a little Reww! I personally don't have a problem with them. Look at her fluffy face, how could you not love her?!


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 29, 2012)

I had a REW as a kid... parents picked him out at the shelter. I wasn't a big fan of the look compared to other types of bunns, but in retrospect I think that's probably just 'cause he was a pretty mundane looking breed with plain ol' white coloring on top of that. I still loved him, of course, 'cause he was my bunny... but his looks were kinda boring. something about Muppet's mane with the REW coloring just gives her so much character, though.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 29, 2012)

Muppet is extra pretty cause of her lovely coat but I have had people tell me that her face freaks them out and that they don't want to touch her or even be near her cause of her eyes.


----------



## Troller (Nov 29, 2012)

Hmm... I actually think REWs are pretty cool. I like their eye color, white's my issue. Not cause I don't like the color just it stains so noticeably.


----------



## qtipthebun (Nov 29, 2012)

I used to have an evil REW nethie...loved the mean little creature. Triple dewlap, red eyes, and the worst personality you'll ever encounter in a bun. Smartest bun I've ever met, and best behaved. So I'm pretty partial to REWs. Qtip isn't one, but she said she wouldn't mind her husbun being a big REW NZ...


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh what a lucky girl Tippy would be to get a REW husbun....


----------



## woahlookitsme (Nov 29, 2012)

there prone to vision issues and can be totally blind due to poor breeding practices

^this is not true. Red Eyed White rabbits and any rabbit with a Ruby cast are more photosensitive to light and direct sunlight. This is not just because they are REW and it doesnt mean they can become blind from being a rew


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 29, 2012)

*woahlookitsme wrote: *


> there prone to vision issues and can be totally blind due to poor breeding practices
> 
> ^this is not true. Red Eyed White rabbits and any rabbit with a Ruby cast are more photosensitive to light and direct sunlight. This is not just because they are REW and it doesnt mean they can become blind from being a rew


According to three of the last vets we have seen including the current one the gene that makes the bunny an albino (and that is what a REW is) can degrade the features of the eyes overtime. Breeders who breed there albino bunnies together over and over again will get buns who are prone to blindness. Our vets say its pure genetics and improper breeding that caused Muppets blindness.


----------



## ldoerr (Nov 29, 2012)

I raised californian rabbits for 4 years. They are white with black points on their bodies. They have red eyes. The eyes freeked a lot of people out so it was harder to sell the pet quality babies. Nobody in my family except me liked the eyes. They did not bother me at all. Now there are better looking eyes in rabbits than the red. 

My problem with white rabbits is that, well they are white. They are a pain in the but to keep clean. Even broken colored rabbits are a pain in the but.


----------



## holtzchick (Nov 29, 2012)

Awh, I like REW'S... I don't get why they freak people out...Now spiders, there's something ugly to freak out about!


----------



## Anaira (Nov 29, 2012)

REWs aren't necessarily albinos, Sarah, so not all REW would be prone to blindness through breeding. All pink-eyed rabbits do have weaker eyes though. 

People should just think of Muppet as being a different rabbit, because she is under her albinism! Underneath, she could be a lovely black dutch marked rabbit. 

I personally don't mind pink eyes; I used to have a pink eyed rabbit, and six out of my nine rats are pink-eyed.


----------



## JessicaK (Nov 29, 2012)

Whidbey is a Himalayan not a REW, but he still has the red eyes. My husband isn't a fan...


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 29, 2012)

I am a fan of Whidbey!


----------



## JessicaK (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks  He's pretty cute.

Though I do like your ball of fluff...


----------



## jujub793 (Nov 29, 2012)

not a problem to me! love every bunny no matter the colr or eye color :inlove:


----------



## Anaira (Nov 29, 2012)

I love every rabbit, but the fat ones. I can't stand fat rabbits.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Nov 29, 2012)

I_heart_Fraggles wrote:


> So here is a little REW education first there prone to vision issues and can be totally blind due to poor breeding practices. REW bunny's are usually always the product of commercial and backyard breeding .
> 
> So next time your looking at a REW keep in mind that they did not asked to be born that way and were bred on purpose to look like that by some uncaring person who just wanted to make a quick buck.



:?

This isn't accurate information. If you're interested, I'd be happy to explain more about how REWs are created, why they're included in breeding programs and what breeders are doing to ensure overall health in the color. PM me anytime!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 29, 2012)

Again I trust my vets. No offense to the breeders but I can understand why you would want to defend breeding...I get that but your not a vet and I know what my vets have said and I know what I have experienced caring for a extremely disabled REW who has more problems then just vision thanks to her thoughtful breeders.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Nov 29, 2012)

*Anaira wrote: *


> REWs aren't necessarily albinos, Sarah, so not all REW would be prone to blindness through breeding. All pink-eyed rabbits do have weaker eyes though.


Was this mis directed towards me? Katie made that comment? 


Some more REW love pictures. This was an adorable baby girl we got she was the runt of the litter but Oh So Cute and I believe I fell in love <3


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 29, 2012)

I really don't want the thread to turn into an argument about breeding. I am just trying to show that REWs are beautiful and loving and they often get the short end of the adoption stick.


----------



## Luce (Nov 29, 2012)

Hello! :biggrin2:

I say this thread, and I just had to stop by~

My little stinker is a REW Holland Lop and I do have to agree, even though I love his cute grumpy face and sweet temperament, alot of my friends and even family find his looks "offensive" and "creepy" and can't comprehend why I chose adopt a little sickly 5 yr old blind rabbit with red eyes rather than buying a baby bunny...

Personally I find him adorable! Don't you?

















Oh! Also, as an owner with a blind REW, I also agree with Katie about breeding being the contributing factor to his blindness...(so says my vet...)

Regardless, I adore Luce quite alot and I am rather protective of his dashing good looks! 

 Alice


----------



## luvthempigs (Nov 29, 2012)

Personally I love REW bunnies. They remind me of when I was a child and the Easter bunny was this color :bunny19

I had two REW does who have passed over the bridge. And now I have two REW bucks. I think they are both adorable and love them very much.

Not really sure I understand people thinking they are creepy :?


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 29, 2012)

Thank you so much for your post Alice and your REW bun is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## majorv (Nov 29, 2012)

*I_heart_Fraggles wrote: *


> I really don't want the thread to turn into an argument about breeding. I am just trying to show that REWs are beautiful and loving and they often get the short end of the adoption stick.



I agree with you about REWs getting the short end of the stick when it comes to what colors people like in rabbits; however, I think black rabbits tend to be shunned too...and I think they're adorable ...how can you not like this little girl!


----------



## Troller (Nov 29, 2012)

*majorv wrote: *


> *I_heart_Fraggles wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I really don't want the thread to turn into an argument about breeding. I am just trying to show that REWs are beautiful and loving and they often get the short end of the adoption stick.
> ...


Very cute. While this may be a REW appreciation thread, I have to say my favorites are blacks and I so would have gotten one if not for the wife finding them creepy. However, she used to own a black cat. So unfair...


----------



## MagPie (Nov 29, 2012)

AAAaw but I think the red eyes are rather pretty and not creepy at all. I'm not the biggest fan of all white animals. I like a little color.

I am an owner of a Himi marked red eyed Netherland, Harvey:



snugglebunny by Magpie8203, on Flickr
and...



DSC_0023 by Magpie8203, on Flickr

I dunno how anyone would find that sweet little face creepy. I love my little red eyed rabbit <3 Again I do like the pointed white coloring. A pair of California Rabbits got me to like rabbits. Part of the reason I got Harvey was because of his coloring.  Plus he's just kind of awesome.


----------



## kkiddle (Nov 29, 2012)

Since Cheeto forced emotional growth upon me (hah) I simply don't care about breed at all. Personality is what gets it for me. When I adopted Millie, I had the coordinator bring any bun she thought would be a good match for him. 90% of them were REWs simply because that is the majority in the shelter right now. At a time, black rabbits were the majority. I picked her because they got along and she was really outgoing and curious about me. I seriously didn't go in there hoping to get a specific breed; I just wanted somebody that would make Cheeto happy and that I could bond with as well.

Also, my vet told me the same thing about the blindness. Millie hasn't shown signs of blindness, but my vet told me that she probably will have weaker vision because of her eyes. She scans the room on occasion, mostly when something sudden changes like light. I don't think Katie was saying that this applies to ALL rabbits under that category, just that they are more prone to it.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 30, 2012)

No I was not saying all REW rabbits are blind but my vet says that about 85 percent have some form of vision weakness and that out of that around 5 percent are totally blind. He says it happens when breeders pile on the genetic mutation you get a weaker stock. Just like pure bred dogs are prone to certain illness. The reason I even mentioned the vision problems to begin with is so people might see the REW differently and maybe have some sympathy for an animal who is almost guaranteed to have some form of physical limitation. Black bunnies are beautiful too and I just wish people could think about adopting the bunny and not so much the color...


----------



## Kipcha (Nov 30, 2012)

REWs are just the sweetest and some of the most beautiful buns out there.

Kit and Kat, two of our rescue buns, were both New Zealands and were just the sweetest, most adorable little rabbits, despite the early traumas of their lives (They lived for 3 days in a boa constrictors cage with no food until the owner realized the snake wouldn't eat them). REWs deserve more credit then they get.


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 30, 2012)

*OakRidgeRabbits wrote: *


> I_heart_Fraggles wrote:
> 
> 
> > So here is a little REW education first there prone to vision issues and can be totally blind due to poor breeding practices. REW bunny's are usually always the product of commercial and backyard breeding .
> ...


GOOD breeders may have solid reasons to include them in breeding programs and take measures to "ensure overall health in the color"... but not all "breeders" are good breeders. There are plenty of uneducated "backyard breeders" with little to no understanding of rabbit genetics or proper breeding techniques.

anyone can put a male and female rabbit together, get the female pregnant and call themselves a breeder, bringing harm to both the rabbits' genetic lines and the reputations of breeders in general (including those who are incredibly well-educated, responsible and often certified). the problem isn't breeders, it's people who claim to be breeders.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Nov 30, 2012)

I_heart_Fraggles wrote:


> No I was not saying all REW rabbits are blind but my vet says that about 85 percent have some form of vision weakness and that out of that around 5 percent are totally blind. He says it happens when breeders pile on the genetic mutation you get a weaker stock. Just like pure bred dogs are prone to certain illness. The reason I even mentioned the vision problems to begin with is so people might see the REW differently and maybe have some sympathy for an animal who is almost guaranteed to have some form of physical limitation. Black bunnies are beautiful too and I just wish people could think about adopting the bunny and not so much the color...



Vision weakness = photosensitivity due to the red or ruby cast in the eye. Not attributed to breeding. . . I have searched the Journal of Vet Med and have nowhere found any of these percents mentioned. Where did they get them?? I am sending an email to Dr. Jay Hreiz in the morning to get an answer and I will let y'all know what he says. I trust him being a veterinarian, breeder, and ARBA judge more than anyone else. If he says it then I will apologize but being in genetics class this semester I don't believe it right now. Is your vet a geneticist on the side?? This post is pending Dr. Hreiz's answer


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 30, 2012)

Three REW owners have posted on here that the REW suffers eyesight problems due to breeding. I don't know about my vets genetic background but he is one of the best exotic vets in the state and one of three exotic vets to tell me the exact same thing. I don't know why this is so offensive to you....


----------



## woahlookitsme (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm just tired of all the negative comments about breeders In General. It is truly wearing on me and I can see why there are no more breeders left on this forum. I do not bad mouth anything normally and this is definitely out of character for me to act like this but these comments are really affecting me personally. Maybe I'm just being over emotional but I am so sorry to take your thread off topic like this.

I'm sorry Katie


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 30, 2012)

Listen I know why you wanna defend breeding but this thread is not supposed to be a breeding debate. I have my stance on breeding and you have yours.When you have seen rescues that have 100 plus rabbits living there waiting for homes many of them purebred and I have even seen a few with ARBA tattoo's in there ears. After seeing that you form an opinion on breeding.....


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 30, 2012)

*woahlookitsme wrote: *


> I'm just tired of all the negative comments about breeders In General. It is truly wearing on me and I can see why there are no more breeders left on this forum. I do not bad mouth anything normally and this is definitely out of character for me to act like this but these comments are really affecting me personally. Maybe I'm just being over emotional but I am so sorry to take your thread off topic like this.
> 
> I'm sorry Katie


I am sorry also. I understand that you have a hobby and a passion and sometimes you get emotional knocks for something you love.
I am one of those people that have bad mouthed breeders in the past. Because even though there are some good ones there are even more bad ones.
I look at Muppet and I just get mad at breeders not because of her eyesight but because some person created her to be sold at Easter, took her away to early from her mother,dumped her at the most NOTORIOUS pet store in town where she was starved and then sold to some moron who continued to starve her before abandoning her on my doorstep which was the only kind thing done. Due to the early weaning and the starving she has permanent GI damage that causes her chronic stasis and pain and will be fatal one day. She is the sweetest little girl in the world the bun who loves everyone! The girl who tolerates being snuggled by my friends autistic son (he is gentle) and she snuggles him back...He learned to say "bunny" because of her....The vets think she will make it to maybe five years old and that is a maybe! Her problems will get worse and her pain will increase and its all the breeders fault. Sometimes I wonder if keeping her alive is even what is best for her because of her pain and someday I won't be able to control it.....I am sorry and I am ranting which is something I don't do because I am a mod. But I just had to get some things out about my little Miss Muppet and how much I love her and how her little life should never have known suffering.....Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 30, 2012)

dammit, katie! now I really, REALLY want to give Muppet a big ol' hug and she's way too far away!


----------



## Anaira (Nov 30, 2012)

Guys, the term breeder is too general. *Good* breeders watch their genes, and careful select breeders to promote/demote certain traits, and would not have bred Muppet. 
Backyard breeders are the bane of my life. They breed indiscriminately, or even if they do have a sort of order going, it isn't because of health, it's to get the looks they want, and healthy lines have nothing to do with it. 

The distinction between the two should be made. Most breeders I know have a contract adopters sign, agreeing if they have to rehome their pet for any reason, they return it to the breeder. This way their *offspring* don't end up in shelters.

I totally understand Katie, stupid, irresponsible people, who actually disgrace the name breeder are to blame for most of my pets problems.


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 30, 2012)

yup, there's a world of difference between reputable breeders and irresponsible pet owners who call themselves breeders even though they're in no way qualified to breed.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Nov 30, 2012)

I_heart_Fraggles wrote:


> Everyone has a type of bunny that they just don't care for that much or would not wanna own for various reasons. I am one of the few that love them ALL big and small fat and thin lop or up right fluffy or short coat there all lovely to me and both of my girls are rescues.
> 
> But when I read posts about certain bunny distaste it always seems to come back to the REW (Ruby eyed white)...People both online and in person at the shelter tell me there creepy,ugly,scary and ewww
> Well my little Muppet is a REW and raise your hand if your a fan of fluffy Miss.Muppet???




I feel the same way about REW's-I was going to comment on the other thread but didn't want to start a fight saying: "ALLLLL buns are cute and so on..."

ok, here's my lil' REW


----------



## eclairemom (Nov 30, 2012)

Kipcha wrote:


> They lived for 3 days in a boa constrictors cage


 Shudder:shockoor bunnies


----------



## daisyandoliver (Nov 30, 2012)

I love all bunnies!  I cuddle my bfs bunnies all the time he has New Zealands; and sometimes they get on my nerves because they attack me when i feed them. Are they REW's?


----------



## cwolfec (Nov 30, 2012)

I'll be honest, when I was younger I was freaked out by the "red-eyed rabbits." To this day I can't think of a reason behind it.....probably just being a dumb kid 

I LOVE them now! It is too bad sweet buns get discriminated against just because of their ruby eyes. I had no idea about their tendency toward blindness either. Poor lil REWs. I actually considered adopting a REW just the other day


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Nov 30, 2012)

I love all rabbits, REW rabbits are just as cute as any other rabbit without red eyes IMHO


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Nov 30, 2012)

I_heart_Fraggles wrote:


> He says it happens when breeders pile on the genetic mutation you get a weaker stock.



Weak stock has no place in a breeding program. Eliminating weaknesses is the reason people raise animals.


----------



## JessicaK (Nov 30, 2012)

OakRidgeRabbits wrote:


> I_heart_Fraggles wrote:
> 
> 
> > He says it happens when breeders pile on the genetic mutation you get a weaker stock.
> ...



Eliminating weaknesses is the reason *good breeders* raise animals. Unfortunately that can't be said for everyone.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Nov 30, 2012)

I suppose what I'm trying to get across is that breeding animals is not what causes problems or weaknesses. The hobby of raising animals is meant as a progressive improvement process.

It's very disheartening for people who work with animals to see post after post spreading rumors and fallacies about what we do, under the general term "breeder." That sends the message that breeders, in general, are mass producing animals with no regard to their health or well-being.

There are people in the world who throw together animals and breed them with no knowledge of what they're doing- no one is challenging that fact. But to say that the overwhelming majority of people producing animals is doing that is false.

I'm sure that most of the rabbits seen by rescues and vets have these issues, because unfortunately, the people breeding specifically for the pet market are generally not very reputable. But those statistics don't speak for the rabbit population on the whole.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 30, 2012)

My Beautiful :inlove:Buttercup (RIP) :rainbow:lived to be over 13. He started my love of Bunnies, it's thanks to him that I still have 3. I never gave his Red eyes a second thought. I fell in love with the little guy the minute I saw him in my Ex's hands all those years ago.







Susan


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 30, 2012)

*OakRidgeRabbits wrote: *


> I suppose what I'm trying to get across is that breeding animals is not what causes problems or weaknesses. The hobby of raising animals is meant as a progressive improvement process.
> 
> It's very disheartening for people who work with animals to see post after post spreading rumors and fallacies about what we do, under the general term "breeder." That sends the message that breeders, in general, are mass producing animals with no regard to their health or well-being.
> 
> ...


everyone talking about "breeders" has stressed the point that we're NOT talking about ALL breeders - we're talking about bad backyard breeders - and we know that not all people who refer to themselves as breeders fall into that category.

no one is spreading "rumors and fallacies" about breeders as a whole - we've clarified that we're only talking about the specific category of breeders who aren't TRUE breeders (who of course care about the genetics and about improving the breed) and breed indiscriminately and carelessly. like it or not, there's a LOT of those people out there and they ARE responsible for shelter bunnies with genetic flaws. GOOD breeders don't insist on breeding inferior rabbits, nor do they let their rabbits end up in shelters. unfortunately, just about anyone can call themselves a breeder whether they know what they're doing or not.


----------



## Kipcha (Nov 30, 2012)

*eclairemom wrote: *


> Kipcha wrote:
> 
> 
> > They lived for 3 days in a boa constrictors cage
> ...



I agree, poor little ones had so many problems (extremely underweight, Kit had a heart murmur, etc.) and yet they were just the sweetest little babies. It's so sad to think about what happened to them. When I went to get them Kat was actually sitting on the snakes head! And this was one big snake!

Why is it all these threads are devolving into an anti-breeding debate? I mean, we rescue and believe in spaying/neutering, not to mention we have seen bad breeders and hoarders, but I know a few really nice people who breed and really care about their animals. There are good breeders and bad breeders, everyone knows that. It's the same thing with every animal.


----------



## sarah92lynn (Nov 30, 2012)

I LOVE my Lilly bun's eyes! She is a pointed white, not sure what breed exactly but she has pink eyes & I LOVE them. They are my favorite!! Soo gorgeous especially in the sun light :hearts

My boyfriend thinks they are awesome as well. People shouldn't always pick out the "cutest rabbit" in the first place.. Of course the way they look is always gonna be a factor but I don't ever pick an animal before another over it's looks. Personality is the biggest factor for me!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 30, 2012)

Again this is not a thread to debate breeding practices. But you must be aware that for every beautiful winning tan Sarah produces or every health holland lop Julie has there are people churning out 10 more bunnies like Muppet and that is my point.


----------



## Anaira (Nov 30, 2012)

To get it back on track...Reuben also supports the REB(red-eyed buns)!





man, this guy is an ambassador for everybun. Reuben for world dictator!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 30, 2012)

*Anaira wrote: *


> Reuben for world dictator!



Not until he makes a proper acceptance speech as the great jigglebun!


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Nov 30, 2012)

This discussion kind of bounced into the great unknown, but overall it's just great to see that so many people have had the opportunity to adopt REW bunnies in need, I just wish some were under better circumstances (don't we all)! That's all I was hoping to get across- the reassurance that many people are working to ensure that REW bunnies are carefully created and cared about.

The rabbits who don't fall into that category are lucky to have those of you who love pink-eyed rescues. :bunnydance:


----------



## woahlookitsme (Dec 1, 2012)

Yay here is the reply from Dr.Hreiz:

Sarah,

I have not heard of this described in any scientific journals. My guess is that you are heari


----------



## kkiddle (Dec 2, 2012)

I hate to see this thread turn into an argument, but it is a well known fact that albino animals (which is what REWs are) are prone to vision problems that may lead to blindness. This is true for any albino animal, including humans. 

It's not due to irresponsible breeding, unless you call simply breeding REWs irresponsible, as it is a genetic quality for albinos. In other words, unless you consider breeding albinos irresponsible, there is nothing else "added" that would cause the vision problems. If they are albino, they have a chance at having a vision problem, no matter their history. Is that clear? Having a higher risk of vision problems is part of who they are. Without being REW, they wouldn't have a vision problem (well, they may, but you get what I'm saying.) Also, I'm pretty sure Albino animals can breed with other non-albino animals and still produce "normal" babies with no vision problems at all (because they are not albino) See what I'm saying? 

Anyway, to make this a peaceful thread again, here is information from a study published April 4th, 2012:

"The divergence of retinal ganglion cell (RGC) axons into ipsilateral and contralateral projections at the optic chiasm and the subsequent segregation of retinal inputs into eye-specific domains in their target, the dorsal lateral geniculate nucleus (dLGN), are crucial for binocular vision. *In albinism, affected individuals exhibit a lack or reduction of pigmentation in the eye and skin, a concomitant reduced ipsilateral projection, and diverse visual defects.*"



OKAY. Can we talk about cute bunnies again??


----------



## Kipcha (Dec 2, 2012)

I agree, back onto cute bunnies!

I mean really, how can you not look at this face and gush about how adorable it is!


----------



## JBun (Dec 2, 2012)

Kipcha wrote:


> I agree, back onto cute bunnies!
> 
> I mean really, how can you not look at this face and gush about how adorable it is!



I just love their story!!! And you're right, how could you not love that sweet bunny face, ruby eyes and all


----------



## woahlookitsme (Dec 2, 2012)

Aw man it didnt post. Ok here this is just for general reference and no arguement is happening Kari. 

Sarah,

I have not heard of this described in any scientific journals. My guess is that you are hearing this via anecdotal evidence - breeders noticing a trend based on their own experience. This may be true but it has not been proven with peer reviewed scientific research. I have not observed this in the REW rabbits I've judged or treated as a veterinarian.

REWs do have a generalized problem with their eyes that is best described as resting horizontal nystagmus. The thought is that these rabbits have difficulty locking in on patterns of light and therefore continuously adjust their vision to account for the light source in the room. These rabbits may have some visual deficits but it is difficult to measure on physical exam alone - rabbits generally lack a menace response.

I hope this clears some things up for you. Rabbit research, especially pet rabbit research, is sparse 

-Jay

That REW is adorable  lol because of this thread I am looking at my moms red eyed rabbits differently as in they are pretty cute. I used to think they were odd but after my mom raising himis I grew a fondness for them. I wish she would get them again How could you not love this face


----------



## MagPie (Dec 2, 2012)

Aaaaaw! Cute little himi face <3 

I want a himi some day. I just have a thing for pointed white haha. It's all my siamese cat's fault haha.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Dec 2, 2012)

Yes, himi's are sooo cute!


----------



## majorv (Dec 2, 2012)

I liked the points on the Californian but they are just too big and heavy for me personally. When I saw Himalayans I fell in love with their looks! I guess that's why I use them for my avatar. :biggrin2:


----------



## MagPie (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh I wouldn't mind big and heavy haha. I have a 20lb cat that's a beast haha. So I'm used to big and heavy.


----------

